# Paddle Fish a.k.a. Spoonbills?



## Karp

Does anyone on here go after these? For some reason my son is fascinated by these fish after he saw sombody pull one out from the tailrace below Meldahl. Is catching one simply a matter of chucking a huge weighted treble hook into the outflow below the release gates, letting it sink to the bottom, and praying that you hook into something that isn't a rock, a tree, or a dead body?


----------



## TIGHTLINER

It's illegal to snag fish within 1,000 feet downstream of any dam.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo

heres one my buddy snagged with a hopskin spoon at pike island dam last spring
twister


----------



## Salmonid

Illegal in Ohio to possess them or even try to snag them, Ky has a short couple of week season where with a Ky license, you could snag one below Meldahl. Millions of snags, hundreds of dollars worth of line, large weights and trebles lost all fr the very slim chance to hook one. We cast net baby ones several times ayar in the tribs, very cool critters and Jones fish hatchery is now selling tiny ones ( 8-12" ) in the fall for ponds, I am planning on putting 2 of them in my pond. then

Salmonid


----------



## kyjake

Mark,that is a great idea putting them in your pond,hope you don't have anything in it that is big enough to eat them.If your pond is big enough might want to think of putting a few more in to see if they will spawn.I know a place along the river that a buddy of mine,now resting in peace I hope who would catch a bunch every winter,won't point out the location.They fish for them commercially in several of the lakes here in Kentucky.
Jake


----------



## fishdealer04

They are very cool fish. They are considered an endangered species in Ohio so you can't fish for them. Like Mark said they do have a short couple week season in KY but you need to have a KY license and be down there.

Here is one that I caught at Deer Creek in the spillway a couple years back:










Caught this guy with Mark while cast netting shad in Tanners Creek earlier in the year:


----------



## mrfishohio

Last time I checked, and it's been awhile, so do a current check. The season ran early Feb something to about May 5th? The reciprical Ohio/ KY license agreement applies. Must be 1,000 feet below a dam/tailrace. Now only 2 are permitted to be caught, no catch & release, you must keep the 1st 2 you catch. In years past there was no limit, people would catch & release. When a pile of corpses was found in IN who had virtually the same regualtions (none) and also in KY, they charged the offenders with illegal disposal of a corpse I think. Okay, that lit a fire under the IN DNR & they changed the law in IN then the following year KY followed suit. Commercial fishermen net them for the eggs (row) for caviar. They come from TN & KY. I think they (15 yrs ago?) got about $25-30 per lb. A large female has over 5# or so. Anyhow, when the river is too high to net, they would snag too. They would slit open the fish and scoop out the black eggs and put them in a container. The fish would simply flop around for a few hours until it died... Not a pretty site. When they'd leave, they put the body into the water. Not before as the scent of blood scared the other fish away. That's what I remember, I could be wrong on some of the facts, so check them yourself.


----------



## Carpn

As stated...In Ohio they are protected...But they are legal in the Ohio river if you possess a KY license.I'm not sure if you hafta be on the water or on the KY bank though..I didn't realize they had a season in Ohio river for them because they snag them all summer below KY and barkley lake. We shoot them while bowfishing in the Ohio river during the summer sometimes...They are really good to eat.


----------



## All Eyes

Really cool fish for sure. Great pics! From what I hear they taste a lot like spotted owl. 
I'd love to catch one but would make sure I got him back in the water asap.
Not too many left in the state from what I've read.


----------



## ChrisB

Almost all fish hatcheries carry paddlefish for sale now. In all the sates I chek also. Keep in mind there not the giants people snag below spillways.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

TIGHTLINER said:


> It's illegal to snag fish within 1,000 feet downstream of any dam.


when signs are posted


----------



## Rooster

It took me over 10 years of casting 3oz spoons to snag one. I always wanted to get one, but I will be happy if I go another 10 years without one. They smell as prehistoric as the look!


----------



## fishdealer04

Carpn said:


> As stated...In Ohio they are protected...But they are legal in the Ohio river if you possess a KY license.I'm not sure if you hafta be on the water or on the KY bank though..I didn't realize they had a season in Ohio river for them because they snag them all summer below KY and barkley lake. We shoot them while bowfishing in the Ohio river during the summer sometimes...They are really good to eat.


Keep in mind though that if you launch from an Ohio ramp you can NOT bring a paddlefish back on an Ohio ramp...its just like commercial fisherman they can commercial fish on the Ohio in KY waters with a KY license but if they bring their catch back to an Ohio ramp it becomes illegal.

I have heard they taste very good though.


----------



## TIGHTLINER

I_Shock_Em said:


> when signs are posted



Here's a little clarification for you...


*FORAGE FISH* means freshwater drum (in the Lake Erie fishing district only), carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, nets, seines, or traps, *or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam.* Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net.

*CAST NETS-* Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet. *It is illegal to use a cast net within a distance of 1000 feet downstream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited.*

Credit: OhioDNR.com


I hope that this curtails the rule breaking in the future!


----------



## fallen513

Couple years ago, caught the same day they brought down a huge paddlefish roe smuggling operation that had ties all the way back to Russia.


----------



## Carpn

fishdealer04 said:


> Keep in mind though that if you launch from an Ohio ramp you can NOT bring a paddlefish back on an Ohio ramp...its just like commercial fisherman they can commercial fish on the Ohio in KY waters with a KY license but if they bring their catch back to an Ohio ramp it becomes illegal.
> 
> I have heard they taste very good though.


Thanks. I appreciate that info. Didn't realize it worked that way...We spend most of our river time down between lawrenceburg and Markland dam anyhow. I'll make sure we use KY ramps when its paddlefish time.


----------



## fallen513

I personally did not care for the meat vs. other fish I eat, but it was definitely something new to try so why not...


----------



## PolymerStew

We'd occasionally hook into a paddlefish or sturgeon when fishing for walleye by the dam in Prairie du Sac, Wisconsin. They're a heck of a fight when you're using light spinning tackle with 8 lb line and accidentally hook into one. You have to release them right away there too because they're endangered.


----------



## Carpn

Looks like ya grilled em....I always fry em...Here are a couple old pics...I need to dig up somke new pics cause I have posted these before here


----------



## fallen513

Nice fish Carpn, were those with a bow?


Also, how are you affiliated with Aim Low? I used to talk to Robin I think it was over on ArcheryTalk...


----------



## Carpn

You bet they were with a bow...I need to dig out some pics from this past summer.
As far as Aim Low I am on their prostaff. I film and submit bowfishing and bowhunting tape to them.


----------



## Carpn

Found a few pics from 2009..
This one had length but no girth








Here is a 3 man limit


----------



## fallen513

Those are all shoot & release, right?


----------



## Carpn

They all get released some way...some get released quickly into hot peanut oil and the rest get released into the deep freezer for awhile.


----------



## coyote69

Thats just sad , endangered species in Ohio by the ODNR but here you have an Ohio bow hunter killing them and showing off pictures on an OHIO forum ? 
Man no wonder Ohio is such a messed up State and why some anglers are the way they are and why they act the way they do.
Bow "fisherman" (two words that should NOT go together) give anglers and hunters both a bad name , cant wait until they do away with such a thing in this State.

Im a firm believer in , 
Fisherman - Catch-Photo-Release
Hunters - Kill it-Skin it - Eat it , DONT let it go to waste.


----------



## Carpn

While spoonies may be endangered in most ohio waters they are thriving in the Ohio river. Most of the pictures I have posted are of spoonbill taken in the Tennessee river below KY lake anyways...But we do not hesitate to shoot them when we get a chance in the Ohio river...Like I said...They are NOT endangered or threatened in the Ohio river


----------



## M.Magis

coyote69 said:


> Thats just sad , endangered species in Ohio by the ODNR but here you have an Ohio bow hunter killing them and showing off pictures on an OHIO forum ?
> Man no wonder Ohio is such a messed up State and why some anglers are the way they are and why they act the way they do.
> Bow "fisherman" (two words that should NOT go together) give anglers and hunters both a bad name , cant wait until they do away with such a thing in this State.
> 
> Im a firm believer in ,
> Fisherman - Catch-Photo-Release
> Hunters - Kill it-Skin it - Eat it , DONT let it go to waste.


Who or what crawled up your a$$? I hear California has their gates open for people just like you.


----------



## coyote69

REALLY , let him come out your way and start shooting flatheads at night on your waters and we'll see who's gets something up thier a$$ ??????

And as far as endangered , if Ohio lists them as so , then they shouldnt be allowed to be killed on an out of State license and brought back into Ohio.
I know an ODNR law officer very well and I sent him a few questions and links to visit this thread. Sure hope no laws have been broken !


----------



## Carpn

Don't worry. All laws were followed perfectly just like always. Tell your game warden buddy he is welcome to come along bowfishing sometime. All my former classmates from Hocking who became game wardens think it is pretty neat. The only reason I think you are jumping all over me anyways is because you are a elitist carp fisherman and have a problem with all bowfisherman. While I applaud you and others for fishing for carp and think it is pretty neat some of the dedication and tactics that are used by I just don't get some of the absolute hatred.


----------



## M.Magis

coyote69 said:


> REALLY , let him come out your way and start shooting flatheads at night on your waters and we'll see who's gets something up thier a$$ ??????
> 
> And as far as endangered , if Ohio lists them as so , then they shouldnt be allowed to be killed on an out of State license and brought back into Ohio.
> I know an ODNR law officer very well and I sent him a few questions and links to visit this thread. Sure hope no laws have been broken !



If it was legal, why would I care? In fact they can go to some states and do just that. They can then bring them home with them to Ohio. If I wanted to go on a bear hunt in PA, I&#8217;m allowed to do so, even though they&#8217;re endangered in OH. We&#8217;re still in America. Maybe you didn&#8217;t realize that Ohio doesn&#8217;t own the Ohio River. You&#8217;re *really* stretching to find something wrong here, but the only thing wrong is your attitude.


----------



## Salmonid

I thought he was very clear that he was shooting them outside of Ohio's water so I didnt have a problem with it, the original question asked about the taking of them from ohio and several of us all answered the question and made sure everyone involved knew what the laws were for not only Ohio, but also in Ky. With that said, I believe enough of this bickering has been done as cabin fever is running rampant on every fishing board I am on. 

It does bring up a good question, even if shot out of state, can you bring it into Ohio ( even dead) since possession is Illegal in Ohio? Another odd part is that the Paddlefish is now available to purchase, in some of Ohio 's fish hatcheries ( Jones) Now remember, Ohio doesnt own most of the river but for the most part, about 50 ft off the bank in most places is the Ohio Line. ( this is where it borders KY only- WV is completely different) I do know that if you launch from an Ohio ramp and bring back to the ramp, a KY limit, even with a KY license, youll be fined if its higher then what Ohio limit allows offers. 

Lets use this board as it is meant to be and discuss the issues at hand here and politely discuss the question of legality here vs ripping someones butt with no tact. If i wanted that, I d be listening to the wife.....

Salmonid


----------



## collegekid

I agree with not letting cabin fever get the best of us. As long as things are legal in Ohio you can't say too much, but sometimes common sense is important too.(dont get me started on smallies..lol)

It would probably do the bow"fisherman" well to only post bow pictures in the bowfishing section. Not that I am anti-bowfishing, but I can easily see how it might bug people on a fishing forum. Sometimes no press or pictures is a good thing for our respective sports, unless they are shared among others that do the same. Just a thought.


----------



## Carpn

Sorry if my post caused problems...I just had a fair amount of pics of spoonies and tehy are a pretty cool and tasty fish. We are not allowed to shoot many fish in this area that are good to eat. For that reason we jump all over the opportunity to do so when the legal chance arises...This is the same reason we go to LA every yr just to shoot redfish, sheepshead, blue cats, flounder, and gator gar....I also wanted to point out to people in other parts of Ohio that even though they are a Ohio endangered species they are not uncommon in the Ohio river which is owned by KY where it borders Ohio.


----------



## Diver Down

Carpn, 1st Id like to say thanks for posting the pics. They are way cool and man it looks like a great time. I really dont see what all the fuss is about. Some of these posts sound like they could be from peta supporters......


----------



## longhaulpointer

collegekid said:


> It would probably do the bow"fisherman" well to only post bow pictures in the bowfishing section. Not that I am anti-bowfishing, but I can easily see how it might bug people on a fishing forum. Sometimes no press or pictures is a good thing for our respective sports, unless they are shared among others that do the same. Just a thought.


agreed, with that said i think that the link below looks sporting and worthwile. Just wish these guys were better shots.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Just wanted to put my two cent;s in. Real hot topic lol.


----------



## fallen513

If it makes the whiners feel any better, the two I'm holding in the pic were snagged, on purpose.


----------

